# iTouch, YouTouch



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay so listen up here's the story of how my life got flipped turned upside down...
I'd like you to take a minute just sit right there, and help me out? :wink:

Okay a new neighbour moved into the house next door to me, he's a singer/song writer, and guitarist. He's made a load of his own music. Thats the background.

Once he made this music it was recorded on a Recording Studio thingy, transfered to a computer put on itunes and then put on his iTouch. This HDD broke and he deleted everything from his Recording Deck (Accidentally as he didn't read the instructions).. 

*This is the main part*, Now he wants *his* music off his iTouch onto his new computer so I can design him a MySpace page to promote his music... 

*Things I've tried*

Anapod
Disk mode enable (No such thing in iTouch)
Exploring on XP - Shows as camera
Viewing through Linux - Not recognised

Any suggestions would help.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

iTunes doesn't do it? Also, instead of using something weak like MySpace why not try a website dedicated to musician promotion? Or even a custom website?


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

ebackhus said:


> iTunes doesn't do it? Also, instead of using something weak like MySpace why not try a website dedicated to musician promotion? Or even a custom website?


iTunes syncs only *from* iTunes to an iPod/Phone, not the other way round due to being able to pirate the music, by putting it onyour friends computers etc.

And he's happy with a MySpace one for now as it is free. However I will be looking at designing him a website in the future. 

Thanks


----------

